# Social Security Problems. Help needed please.



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

I am writing this as I am desperate for advice. My daughters go to school here in Portugal as we have been living here in Portugal for 9 years now with permanent residency, NIF's, cartao utente etc.
My problem is that for the last 2 years I have been fighting the state to get social security numbers for my daughters and I get nowhere. Last week I received a telephone call from the school to say that as I have not provided the school with a social security number, my daughter will be excluded from various programs obliged by the government plus I will have the problem of enrollment for the 9th year of school. 
I did go to my social security office and sent all the relevant copies of documents to Leiria back in 2016, requesting social security numbers for my daughters.
I received a reply to say that they were not eligible for social security. Due to 
*A Lei de Bases da Segurança Social no n.1 do art 99*
I do not receive benefits and I do not want to receive benefits from this country, I only want the social security numbers, which is a constitutional right for my daughters.
Every year I have problems as I don't have the social security numbers.
Does anyone else have this problem and how did you resolve it?
Many thanks


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

You seem to be in some sort of "catch 22" situation.

Can I suggest you take a different approach?
As permanent residents your daughters are entitled to Portuguese European Health Cards (EHIC). SS issues these cards, but to do so they will first need to register your daughters on the SS system and issue them with SS numbers.


----------



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Pure Genius. Thank you so much for replying. I really appreciate it. I will give it a go and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Wilma Flinstone said:


> Pure Genius. Thank you so much for replying. I really appreciate it. I will give it a go and see what happens. Thanks again.


Hope it helps. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

I thought EHIC is only to be used for short term such as holidays to other countries.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Ukkram said:


> I thought EHIC is only to be used for short term such as holidays to other countries.


It is. As useful as an EHIC is, its not the point of the execise. 
Applying for an EHIC is an easy way to get a SS number, which is what the OP really wants.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

We had exactly this issue ourselves. The answer (provided by a very helpful member of staff at SS) was to apply for child benefit (abono familiar). This will get you, your husband and your daughters SS numbers. Once you have received the numbers you then make a declaration that you no longer want the child benefit. (We did this over two years ago and still receive the princely sum of €27 per month.....)


----------

